# smoking a precooked spiral cut ham



## smoke-n-g

Hey everyone, I'm looking through the threads and can't find a post on smoking a pre cooked, spiral cut. I am guessing that since it's already cooked all I really need to do is warm it.

How do you suggest, cook at what temp and to what temp. And how long do you think time wise. Will this be like a butt or shoulder? The Ham is 10#.

I have a Chargriller smoker.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## s2k9k

Here's one way from Jeff's newsletter:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/november12th-2009-smoking-ham.html

I followed this last year and it came out real good!


----------



## smoke-n-g

Thanks so much, that's just what I was needing. I appreciate the help! I done one of these a few years ago, and of course I just couldn't remember it. Old age is getting to me, or chemo brain, one or the other.


----------



## dward51

Yes, you are correct. It's already cooked and you are just reheating it and adding some extra smoke flavor.

I would not use too strong a flavored wood on a pre-cooked ham like that, as they usually have some smoke flavor already.  I usually go with apple and spritz the ham with apple juice mixed with Jack Daniels mixed 2:1 with juice being the "2" (sometimes I use pineapple juice mixed with Jack, but I need to filter it as there are small fines in pineapple juice that tend to clog my spray bottle head).  I usually spray at the start and again about every half hour until I apply the glaze (if any).

I smoke mine at 225* until they reach an internal temp of 120 to 125* (remember it's already cooked).  If you want to put a glaze on, I do it after the ham hits 110* and you can make your own or use the pouch that comes with most spiral sliced hams. Straight from the fridge to done takes around 4 hours (go by temp, not time) and you can speed it up with higher temps but I prefer 225*.  Prep is basically taking the ham out of the fridge and opening the package. No rub needed, just toss it in the smoker and smell the thin blue smoke.  You can use a rub if you want (I don't), but just be aware the sugar in rubs can tend to burn if you end up smoking at higher temps so keep it low and slow if you go with a rub.

They are super easy, fairly quick and painless to do.  I highly recommend it.  Here is one I did in WSM for Thanksgiving













100_2872a.JPG



__ dward51
__ Nov 23, 2012


----------



## smoke-n-g

That ham looks good, I've got the smoker fired up now getting warm I will get r warming. Thanks for the info. I seem to have a problem remembering one meat to the next. But that's what's great about coming back here for a refresher.

Thanks guys.

greg


----------



## chains81

Just wanted to say I took your advice, and smoked a ham today almost exactly as you said to - only difference was I switched over to all apple juice after about 2 hours (meat was tasting a little too much like whiskey for my kids..). Turned out to be freakin' awesome, everyone I feed loved it! Thank you for the excellent tip!!!


----------



## shoefly

I have smoked alot of different things over the years but first time doing a ham.I was going to cook it in an oil less fryer which I have cooked alot of chicken and turkey with great success, but this time i wanted to slow cook the ham at 225 degrees looking for 130 degree internal temp. I will not be using any wood chips since the ham already is smoked.I am going to glaze the ham after an hour to add some great flavor and every half hour im going to spray down ham with a bourbon pineapple mixture reason not using the fryer Im affraid of too much burning,maybe next time ill experiment when its not a holiday meal. will be using a heavy foiled pan to catch all drippings makes it an easier mess to avoid. after 130 degrees is reached i will brush all juice in pan on ham and cover with foil and let sit for 25 mins. hopefully ill remember to post a photo or two.Happy Easter


----------



## shoefly

about 15-20 mins per pound at 225 degrees


----------

